# Tuning viscosity of sauce with corn starch?  Other thoughts?



## viper (Jan 1, 2011)

As I get closed to dialed in on a sauce that I like, I am finding it very thin and maybe not to everyone's liking.  I was thinking about tuning it with a thickener like corn starch?  Would this adversely affect the taste?  What might a commercial company do here? 

I did not use corn syrup in mine but thought about working some substitution to try to get higher viscosity products in there but I still think it will be thin.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2011)

can't you just cook it down some................


----------



## smokermark (Jan 1, 2011)

One thing you could try is arrowroot dissolved in a little bit of water and adding it in small amounts plus it adds a little sheen in appearance and is virtually tasteless. Really, the best remedy is what chefrob suggested. You'll probably have to adjust your spices down since the flavor will become more concentrated then depending on how much you have to reduce to desired thickness.


----------



## bbally (Jan 1, 2011)

Would like to see the recipe....

There are a lot of ways, preferred is what chefrob said, reductions is the method for sauces good at seduction!

But tapioca, Signature Secrets, corn starch, rice flower, and a whole host of other ingredients can be used, but it depends on what the sauce is made up of so we pick something that binds without affecting the taste.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2011)

You may consider saving some time and starting with thicker ingredients.  If using tomato sauce, try half sauce and half paste.  Instead of broth use bullion or bullion cubes.  Remember, a little arrowroot or cornstarch goes a long way.  You don't need a lot so the taste shouldn't be thrown off.

Al


----------



## baboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Commercial producrers have access to a multitude of modified starches to get the results they want. They also can get a very concentrated version of vinegar which reduces the amount of water you need to remove to get the taste/consistancy you need. Store purchased vinegar is 50 grain (5%) we used to get it in 200 grain (20%). If you are using tomato products find some that are more concentrated, even ketchup has different levels of solids available.


----------



## viper (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks so much guys.  I am reducing as we speak and I agree that I should first try thicker base ingredients to start with.  I am using tomato sauce and I think paste will probably get me pretty close.  I am getting real closing by reducing which is also concentrating flavor.  I usually only reduced for about 1hr but I decided to push this for several hours and see what happens.  Just seems to be getting better with time BUT I made the mistake of my completely pulverizing my fresh ingredients and they are leaving a very slight chunky taste in the mouth.  I used our "boat motor" to mix it but I think a real blending of us just the fresh stuff before adding is needed.  My blender is a 3HP Blentec but I really don't like the idea of putting Jalopeno in something that I make smoothies with. 

That is an interesting point on the vinegar because that is exactly the product that threw me out of whack!  It is ridiculous how much it takes with Walmart brand and I did not even check the proof, just added to taste, then will worry about viscosity tuning..


----------



## bbally (Jan 1, 2011)

You in a commercial kitchen?  Using a boat motor?

If you are in a commercial kitchen and you are doing a tomato based sauce, reduce in the steam jacket kettle, or it you don't have one of those put it in the Bain Marie and let it reduce.  Keep you from scorching.  Freakin tomato scorch and it is all over but the start over.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2011)

bbally said:


> If you are in a commercial kitchen and you are doing a tomato based sauce, reduce in the steam jacket kettle, or it you don't have one of those put it in the Bain Marie and let it reduce.  Keep you from scorching.  Freakin tomato scorch and it is all over but the start over.


lol..........been there huh bob?


----------



## bbally (Jan 1, 2011)

chefrob said:


> bbally said:
> 
> 
> > If you are in a commercial kitchen and you are doing a tomato based sauce, reduce in the steam jacket kettle, or it you don't have one of those put it in the Bain Marie and let it reduce.  Keep you from scorching.  Freakin tomato scorch and it is all over but the start over.
> ...


Oh ya..... freakin tomato sauces.......


----------



## chefrob (Jan 2, 2011)

the frustrating part is when you have a good amount of time invested and it has been simmering nicely for a while and as it reduces and thickens you forget to start adjusting the temp down............


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

chefrob said:


> the frustrating part is when you have a good amount of time invested and it has been simmering nicely for a while and as it reduces and thickens you forget to start adjusting the temp down............




Yep from beautiful sauce that you are baby sitting and performing you Dépouiller to crap in one two minute break to check the freakin convection oven.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 2, 2011)

........damn scum!


----------

